# [Wet Thumb Forum]-what loves to eat MTS? (Malyasian Trumpet Snails)



## tn88 (Jul 12, 2003)

Having a bit of a MTS explosion, and I'd like to pick up some fish to get it under control. I have 3 clown loaches already, but they won't touch them. Any other ideas out there?

Thanks so much!


----------



## tn88 (Jul 12, 2003)

Having a bit of a MTS explosion, and I'd like to pick up some fish to get it under control. I have 3 clown loaches already, but they won't touch them. Any other ideas out there?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Yo Yo Loaches work best for MTS. I have both MTS and Yo Yo's in all my plant tanks. I have seen Yo Yo's drive there head one inch in the substrate to get at the snails. 

Hawk


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

Someone in my big tank is eating MTS, I don't know who... either the kuhlie loaches or the SAE --?? I see lots of empty shells around but never see who did it, I guess that points to the kuhlie loaches since I rarely see them either.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

I'd say it is the Kuhlie loaches. Most loaches love to eat snails.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

For me, zebra loach worked really well in controlling the snail. You wouldn't even believe how fast the snails bounced back as soon as I removed the loaches. Also, I know rams and bettas love snails. However, now I don't really care for them. If I am really bothered then I would just take out some big ones. All the others will eventually die off anyways, at least in my tanks. 

Don't mean to hijack the thread, but got this quick question. Would Rams eat shrimps? I am utmost interested in getting few pairs but am afraid they might terroirize the crustaceans. What do you all think? Cherries or Amanos or any small shrimps are of my concerns. 


Paul


----------



## rssjsb (Sep 8, 2003)

I had the same question a while back. The consensus was that rams would eat cherries but may leave larger amanos alone. I have three amanos that I intended to put in my 40 gallon planted tank. Unfortunately, I fell for a pair of rams and added them instead. I've never had the nerve to put the shrimp in.


----------



## ElNaturalPurist (Feb 11, 2021)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> For me, zebra loach worked really well in controlling the snail. You wouldn't even believe how fast the snails bounced back as soon as I removed the loaches. Also, I know rams and bettas love snails. However, now I don't really care for them. If I am really bothered then I would just take out some big ones. All the others will eventually die off anyways, at least in my tanks.
> 
> Don't mean to hijack the thread, but got this quick question. Would Rams eat shrimps? I am utmost interested in getting few pairs but am afraid they might terroirize the crustaceans. What do you all think? Cherries or Amanos or any small shrimps are of my concerns.
> 
> ...


Yes Rams will def eat shrimp.


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

Neither of those - kuhli won't touch snails nor will SAE. 

Btw I'm a fan of zebra loaches - they are calmer and a bit smaller than yoyo.



anonapersona said:


> Someone in my big tank is eating MTS, I don't know who... either the kuhlie loaches or the SAE --?? I see lots of empty shells around but never see who did it, I guess that points to the kuhlie loaches since I rarely see them either.


----------



## Noahlikesfish (Apr 17, 2021)

This thread is 17 years old!


----------

